# is this G. Goblin artwork for real?



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

is this to be the real box cover?

http://previewsworld.com/public/default.asp?t=1&m=1&c=23&s=132&ai=79852&ssd=


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

:thumbsup:
It works for me!


----------



## falcon49xxxx (Aug 4, 2008)

JohnGuard said:


> is this to be the real box cover?
> 
> http://previewsworld.com/public/default.asp?t=1&m=1&c=23&s=132&ai=79852&ssd=


Yes..........so?


----------



## RHINO#1 (May 19, 1999)

HOPE........SO!!!!!!!!!.............LATER........RHINO!!!!!!!!! :devil:

http://www.monstersinmotion.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/12972


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I saw this a while back. It's on Comet Miniatures website along with what looks like the artwork for Spiderman.


Any chance we'll see some test shots of these before long Moebius?


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Not sure what the delay on showing these are. The product has already been solicited by Previews, and many online sites, so Marvel and Moebius must have come to terms on the actual design. I've aleady pre-paid for the GG and SPman, lets SEE SOME PICS already... before they are in hand.. please.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Good, at least he's not just ... standing there.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

*I smell a delay*

Well, way back in November, Moebius posted a schedule on their site that had Spiderman being released in April and The Green Goblin being released in May. Then again, that schedule also had Iron Man being released in January. Iron Man has since been push to February, and then March. Unfortunately, there are only 10 days left in March at this point. As for Spidey and the Goblin, I wouldn't be surprised if we have to wait until Wonderfest to see these kits.

I'm not trying to be a Debbie Downer. I'm just really looking forward to these 3 kits!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Well, if I know Frank and Dave, as soon as they have something to show they'll be posting.

Cult mentioned that Iron Man should be available in a week or two.

As always, your mileage mat vary.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

That's actually just the pic from our sell sheet. We're waiting on getting the box art back, from what I understand, it's not finished yet. Still would have to be approved by Marvel before we can get it out there. The pictures used on the sell sheets are form Marvel themselves, and we based the kits off of them. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Does this artwork reflect the Marvel approved position/pose of the Goblin figure?

.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes the general pose of the figure is as seen in the art


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Great news!
I know you do not have control over that aspect much, but I am glad Marvel let you do something dynamic this time!

.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL....BEAUTIFUL!!!! Is this a Chris White thing of beauty?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

More likely from the Marvel artist pool.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

The art show in from the Marvel style guide. The finished box art is being done by Jim Craig. Not sure how many of you know what an accomplished "Marvel" artist Jim is, but he's very familiar with these characters. I'll see if I can post the roughs we have of the box....


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Sweet! It's been far too long since Jim's done any Marvel art! Looking forward to that! :thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Are the action poses of your kits of the Green Goblin and Spiderman near the ones shown on the pictures,or totally different.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Look forward to seeing those roughs!


----------

